# The Dogs and Their Curry



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Turmeric*


Turmeric

What a bunch of amazing health benefits this spice has. I've started sprinkling it into my dogs' food. I've used it for myself a lot, as I love curry dishes and I even put it in other things...anything I can think of, as it looks like a wonder food. I think the dogs are liking it too. I hope it's not toxic to them. Maybe I better go check it out. But even so, it might be worth it, it's so seemingly magical. lol.

Okay...checked it out. HOLY COW! Look at this!

Reasons why you should give your dog turmeric ? Healthy Dog Club


Oh dang it! I meant to put this in the food forum. Can a mod move it?


----------



## Zhuhaibill (Jul 10, 2015)

Wow curry. I am so jealous because I love curry but I'm on a restricted diet and was told not to eat any type of curry. I would be so jealous if my pup got to eat the stuff and I couldn't!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I've made the "golden paste" as it's often called to put on Abbey's meals, I don't have it on hand all the time but she likes it.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Zhuhaibill said:


> Wow curry. I am so jealous because I love curry but I'm on a restricted diet and was told not to eat any type of curry. I would be so jealous if my pup got to eat the stuff and I couldn't!


Oh wow! That is too bad. Well, just a sprinkle of turmeric wouldn't be quite the same thing as curry...not as good. It's just that it's one ingredient in some curries. But reading those links...it's sure a wonder spice all right.

Caddy, I think mine like it too. At least they don't object to it and they do object to a few of the things I've been feeding them lately. It has such a mild flavor I think.


----------

